# Vehicle & equipment maintenance tracking software



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I did a search but didn't come up with much.

I'm looking for software to track, monitor and predict maintenance of our vehicles & equipment. there are a few fleet options, but honestly I can't afford to spent $1000+ on software for that sole purpose. I'm looking for something cheaper, lets say $100-250 that can keep up with our equipment.

I know many of you are much larger operations and don't think its worth while, and have the 'just fix it when it breaks' mentality. that's a crap policy to have, I want automation and ease of use. downtime when equipment breaks costs me far more than the actual repair does almost always. If I can prevent 50% of those breakdowns by doing routine maintenance that is prompted by hour checks and date-driven checks; I will come out ahead.

We are by no means a large company, but I still spent nearly $20k on equipment/vehicle maintenance and repairs this year. I find it very hard to believe that other companies aren't in a similar spot, maybe they are and just turn a blind eye to it? A lot of those costs are routine, but many stem from prev. maint. not being done on time or being missed entirely.

If there are no software options that meet my needs. what are some "must haves" or "oooh that'd be sweet!" options? I have some brainstorming ideas that i'd like to bounce off others if they're interested


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

no one is in the same boat?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Don't know if it would work well for equipment but I use Automotive Wolf for my vehicles.

http://www.lonewolf-software.com/automotivewolf.htm


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks, I'll check that out. looks like it might work for what I need in a pinch


----------

